# White 2 Kagekiyo



## EdipisReks (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been away for a little while, due to grad school kicking my ass. Has anybody ordered one of these? I just placed my order. If the grind is like the original blue 1, then this is the gyuto I've been waiting for.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 23, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> I've been away for a little while, due to grad school kicking my ass. Has anybody ordered one of these? I just placed my order. If the grind is like the original blue 1, then this is the gyuto I've been waiting for.



Yeah, I recieved mine a week ago. Ive never used the blue version but I like mine alot.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 23, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Yeah, I recieved mine a week ago. Ive never used the blue version but I like mine alot.



Very cool.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome back Jacob! No help on the knife here...just a bit of jealousy.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 23, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Welcome back Jacob! No help on the knife here...just a bit of jealousy.



I'll sell you something, if you want.  And thanks! This has been a tough summer term: 7 classes, including my thesis.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 24, 2015)

Do you still own that Kono Fujiyama Funayuki gyuto? I would be interested in hearing how these 2 knives compare one day if you dont mind.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 24, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Do you still own that Kono Fujiyama Funayuki gyuto? I would be interested in hearing how these 2 knives compare one day if you dont mind.



I do indeed! I have sharpened it a couple times, but not enough to really change the geometry. A comparison could be in order, if I find the time.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 24, 2015)

Definitely interested in hearing about this, the only thing keeping me from the Kagekiyo line in the past was the price....


----------



## labor of love (Jun 24, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Definitely interested in hearing about this, the only thing keeping me from the Kagekiyo line in the past was the price....



Yeah I felt the same way. But the wh2 is only $350. IMO it represents tremendous value considering the handle quality, sayas w/magnets, level of F&F. You could probably find other large bevel knives that you like at the price point but the bells and whistles included with Kagekiyo made it an easy decision for me.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2015)

I have the 270mm Blue #1 and I'm really loving it. Moves through food extremely well. very happy with it, including the patina that is gradually building.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh definitely Labor, i was referring to the previous pricing on the all laquer stuff before this newest batch came around. Im considering them now because the price is within reach at this point


----------



## daveb (Jun 24, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I have the 270mm Blue #1 and I'm really loving it. Moves through food extremely well. very happy with it, including the patina that is gradually building.



Z, Did Jon tweak it for your lefthandedness?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2015)

daveb said:


> Z, Did Jon tweak it for your lefthandedness?



No. I got it from the BST....and I haven't used it with root veggies or large fruits yet...so I haven't noticed any steering. so, I might end up sending it to Jon for that reason one the fall comes around....first I need to get him going on my Watanabe.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 24, 2015)

Does the White#2 have the laquer handle?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 24, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> Does the White#2 have the laquer handle?



yeah. Not as fancy as the ginsanko and blue steel versions but fancy enough for me


----------



## Jordanp (Jun 24, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Do you still own that Kono Fujiyama Funayuki gyuto? I would be interested in hearing how these 2 knives compare one day if you dont mind.



I'd be interested in this as well since I'm considering either of these two as candidates for a new gyuto in future.


----------



## panda (Jun 25, 2015)

i'm waiting for gengetsu to actually be in stock and also more affordable versions..


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2015)

panda said:


> i'm waiting for gengetsu to actually be in stock and also more affordable versions..



me too


----------



## labor of love (Jun 25, 2015)

panda said:


> i'm waiting for gengetsu to actually be in stock and also more affordable versions..



Im not worried about Gengetsu's being more affordable. Theyre basically perfect the way they are(were) considering the price. In the meantime, there's plenty of other fish in the sea.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 25, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Im not worried about Gengetsu's being more affordable. Theyre basically perfect the way they are(were) considering the price. In the meantime, there's plenty of other fish in the sea.



+1 gengetsu is definitely on my hit list. And them being out of stock only gives me more time to come up with a good excuse vis-a-vis the missus for buying another gyuto . . .


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 30, 2015)

I picked the knife up form the post office, yesterday. Haven't had a chance to look at it, but it looks and feels perfect. I'll compare it to my Kono Fujiyama Funayuki gyuto first, since they are reasonably similar, once I have a chance to cook. Stupid grad school.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 1, 2015)

Very excited to hear about this! Currently have a Kono Fuji W#2 240 gyuto on loan.....and it's making me miss mine even more


----------



## johnstoc (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward to hearing more about these as well. I'm looking for a wide bevel gyuto, and like price point of these.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 13, 2015)

Any update on these? Interested to hear how you guys are liking them....


----------



## WiscoNole (Jul 16, 2015)

I got a 210 kiritsuke-shaped gyuto that I'm very pleased with. It's a stunning knife for $320. Well made from tip to butt.


----------



## Dubrdr20 (Jul 16, 2015)

can someone comment on the handle please? i'm curious to find out if they get slippery or not, and how they are in pro enviornment. THankyou!


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 16, 2015)

Handles are not slippery . Actually nice and grippy but I can see where your concern is. I just got my 270 sujihiki today. Performed amazing with tuna and octopus. Even did an onion and cleaned 20# duck breast. It was melting through anything in its path. Now I'm gonna get his ktip gyuto!! A lot of people are turned off by kagekiyo due to blade height but honestly, it's not that big of a setback, for the gyutos that is.


----------



## Dubrdr20 (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice, how's the height on that 270? U got the white 2 right? Any way to compare the handle to kochi? Like the thickness and how it feels etc. Thanx!!


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 17, 2015)

well its a suji so I don't think I can compare it to, say a gyuto since gyutos handles are slightly bigger. Yes it's the wh2(bl2 way out of my budget) the handle is very different to Kochis burnt chestnut handle. Personally, I love burnt chestnut handles. The friction when in contact with moisture is unbelievable, especially those who are pro cooks. Now the kagekiyos handle is very interesting . Although it's too soon to declare any kind of judgement other than a first impression. I will say this. It does not have nearly as much "grip" as Kochis handles. That being said, the khii handles ( one piece of wood, right?) on the gesshin are not dainty or slippery by any means. Gosh it's just an amazing knife. The grind and attention to detail that Jon puts into this line , are phenomenal. Suji, check .K tip Gyuto, gotta donate more blood!!! :justkidding


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 20, 2015)

So, I've used this for a while. First impressions, the 240 Kagekiyo is a good bit shorter than the 240 Konosuke Funayuki. Wasn't expecting that. The white 2 is probably exactly the same size as my previous Blue 1 Kagekiyo, but it's been a while since I owned that. The Kono Funayuki is a little taller, too. Edge retention between the two is about a wash, despite the steel difference (White 2 vs White 1). The Kagekiyo is a good bit thinner behind the edge and at the tip, and is a good bit thinner throughout the section of the knife. The Kagekiyo definitely cuts better, and feels great, being wonderfully balanced. The magnetic saya for the Kagekiyp is great. The handle is perfect on the Kag, and I love the plain lacquer. The Kono has very nice finishing, but the Kagekiyo is perfect. They are both nice knives, but the Kagekiyo is just better all-around. I'd prefer it if the Kag were a little longer and a little taller, but there's not much in it. Great knife.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 20, 2015)

I apologize: my Kono Funi is Blue 2, not White 1.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you happen to mention what size these were? I'm guessing 240mm Gyuto's but I don't know if was mentioned....

That said, thanks for the info and impressions, I've used and owned a few Kono Fuji's so your comparison to that is a helpful point of reference.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 20, 2015)

240


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 20, 2015)

Any comment on reactivity compared to the Fuji? Wondering because I found my Kono Fuji W#2 to be annoyingly reactive (to me at least).


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 20, 2015)

It's probably the least reactive White 2 knife I've used. I imagine it's due to the finish quality.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 20, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> It's probably the least reactive White 2 knife I've used. I imagine it's due to the finish quality.



I think your right bcuz it's not very reactive compared to fuji.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 20, 2015)

420layersofdank said:


> I think your right bcuz it's not very reactive compared to fuji.



My Blue 2 Fuji isn't too bad, either. I haven't had a White Fuji, but my experience with White 2 is that it's highly variable in reactivity, for whatever reasons.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jul 20, 2015)

Agree with the W#2 variability Edipis, owned a Kono Fuji W#2 along with a Gesshin Ginga W#2 and Kono W#2 Laser. The Kono Fuji was by far the most reactive with the Kono White #2 Laser and Ginga being pretty close. The difference between the Fuji and the rest was VERY noticeable while the Ginga and Kono were pretty similar. Got to briefly use a Masakage Yuki which is also W#2 but clad. That one seemed not overly reactive either at the edge, I mean given that the rest of the knife was stainless.

Also, while not exactly W#2 have used Shig's before and never found them to be too bad compared to the Kono Fuji I had yet a have heard a fair number of people consider them reactive. My Shigs (KU and a Kasumi) were reactive sure but not "instant discolor".

Anyhow, just wanted to back up Edipis on the reactivity of W#2

Thanks for the comment about the Kagekiyo not being too reactive, will most certainly be considering one....maybe a K-tip though because I've never used one before :eek2:


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 20, 2015)

My blue 2 Fuji is the least reactive of my fuji's with white 1 the most and white 2 in the middle. The white 1 was almost unusable. I have a white 2 Damascus kono Fuji that isn't terribly reactive either


----------

